# NEW ZooMed Nano Basking Lamps - Qty 2 - 25W



## Cyberlord (Jul 12, 2016)

*Brand New in Box* - ZooMed

*$10 for a pair* of 25W Nano Basking Spot Lamp bulbs (SL-25N)

Replacement bulbs for ZooMed Nano Dome fixtures LF-35 or LF-36

Ideal for small geckos, hatchling reptiles, amphibians, tarantulas, insects and other invertebrates.

Pickup in Ajax *OR* North York Centre Mall (at Yonge St, north of Sheppard/south of Finch)


----------

